# planes, trains and vehicals?



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*one stop shop project and replacement tank*























































So I built the sled yesterday and then of course had to build a box today. I had purchased a piece of hard maple that the lumber store had at a reduced price as it was a foot and half chunk, I got it for the whole reason of playing around making a box or two out of it. The box is 3" tall and about 2 1/2' squared at the base.

The tank is the first of a series of vehicles that my father wants built to remind him of when he was a kid. It is a redesign from a tank I made a couple months ago. changes or lessons learned from the first tank 1. I wanted the body both longer and not flat, the body overall it an inch longer and have an angled front and back as well as being a 1/2 in wider. 2. I failed on the wheels so this time I just purchased some from a hobby store sorry. 3. It will be painted and not stained, probably od green.

Things I liked from the first tank and will keep, the turret shape as well as the way I did the tracks.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *one stop shop project and replacement tank*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what this looks like finished, I understand having to paint it green after all it is a tank.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *one stop shop project and replacement tank*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the first one I stained it green and the effect was not what either of us was looking for


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*wish glue dryed faster and was young enough not to look guilty when caught playing*





































I finished cutting a little detail in the tracks with the BS and a dremmel. Then took some larger diameter dowel I have and made a hatch and as I was looking at the dowels decided the tank II needed a machine gun which is made out of some dowel and a piece of maple left over from a box. The wheels are glued and tomorrow will be put under and the tracks glued to the body. Then paint. I realize this is probably really small and most the lumberjocks on here could probably have this done in an hour or two heck probably even think a post on it's construction is odd but my goal is to get better at this type of thing and enjoy feedback.

probably will have the completed project tomorrow!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

jacob34 said:


> *wish glue dryed faster and was young enough not to look guilty when caught playing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, spending time in the shop is what its about. I made a piece of railroad track for my son… it took me a long time but my son loves it. The fact that the tanks are fun to play with just validates the quality of your toys


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *wish glue dryed faster and was young enough not to look guilty when caught playing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great Jacob, never too old to play with Tanks, especially one you built. The more you make the quicker they will go, at this pace you will have an entire fleet in a short amount of time.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*T2 is built and we are moving on to the air support.*























































The tank is done I think it turned out pretty good, the little one is the first tank the bigger the rebuild. They are both painted in camo green the smaller one was a paint over a green stain.

The next project which as you can see is already started will be a B25 Mitchell. The body is out of like a lot of what I build 3/4 pine the wings are out of 3/8 pine the engines just dowel. I have a couple wheels set in front for propellers although it is just for effect I am not sure what I will use in the end.

Already thinking of the next piece jeep or artillery piece.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *T2 is built and we are moving on to the air support.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the tank, I cant wait to see what the plane looks like. Are you going to keep it simple or ad some decals, (Painted or stickers) on the plane when done?


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *T2 is built and we are moving on to the air support.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure to be honest these are a fathers day and birthday thing for my dad as he wanted something to put on a shelf and requested them to be like the toys he would have gotten as a boy growing up. I would like to paint it od green with white star and strips at the very least.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the b-25 is pulling together and the fighter is starting*














































I have finally gotten back in the shop after a week or so of not being able to feed the habit. I decided to work on Dad's military pieces the bomber is pulling together I glued the engines to the wings and the tail section is glued. I will put wings and tail together next. I also took some dowels and tried my hand at propellers, they are dry fit together. I still need to adjust the angles and trim them down to length. Not sure if I like them opinions?

The second plane is going to be a hellcat the bomber and fighter are dad's fav's from WW2. I think I'll glue wood on each side, the plane just does not look wide enough to me. He asked for profile but I want wider. Anyway my niece is coming over for a few days so probably will be weekend before I get to work on it again.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *the b-25 is pulling together and the fighter is starting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the engine has a drilled hole in it as it is offset I will need to fix that.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *the b-25 is pulling together and the fighter is starting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cant wait to see the finished project.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the bomber takes flight but is without fighter cover*

the b-25 is done I painted it od green and then used paint pens (yes i know that is probably cheating) to put a little detail into the project. The next project in this series will be the f6 hellcat I started after that I maybe done not sure they have been fun but I have a few projects in the waiting also.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *the bomber takes flight but is without fighter cover*
> 
> the b-25 is done I painted it od green and then used paint pens (yes i know that is probably cheating) to put a little detail into the project. The next project in this series will be the f6 hellcat I started after that I maybe done not sure they have been fun but I have a few projects in the waiting also.


here is the bottom and yes one side is missing red on the propellers but I have fixed that.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jacob34 said:


> *the bomber takes flight but is without fighter cover*
> 
> the b-25 is done I painted it od green and then used paint pens (yes i know that is probably cheating) to put a little detail into the project. The next project in this series will be the f6 hellcat I started after that I maybe done not sure they have been fun but I have a few projects in the waiting also.


well, at least I don't have that plane bug! Nice job.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*thinking of the boys*

I thought that after building the tanks for dad that I would make some tweaks and build well make to kits for my boys to build for fun and if it works out I will make them for some of the nephews for Christmas. I made a couple changes, first I added a fuel tank to the back for looks, I lowered the angle of the tank cannon and I rounded the edges of the turret and body. I am going to make the tracks and wheels tomorrow and hopefully have it ready for dry fit.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*world domination one tiny tank at a time*

After building these tanks, ships and planes for my father I decided they looked like something my nephews would enjoy and possibly my 11 year old although he is kinda getting old for that kinda of stuff, maybe for a shelf. Anyway I did not want to just build little tanks I wanted to make kits for the kids giving their dads some fun too hopefully. I decided to buy wheels at a store and haven't done so as of yet so the kits are missing wheels. other than that they are complete. I have two will need to make at least three more.









I also added a gas tank on the back, mostly to add character as the boys are young and wouldn't realize the issues with having a tank on the back of a tank.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jacob34 said:


> *world domination one tiny tank at a time*
> 
> After building these tanks, ships and planes for my father I decided they looked like something my nephews would enjoy and possibly my 11 year old although he is kinda getting old for that kinda of stuff, maybe for a shelf. Anyway I did not want to just build little tanks I wanted to make kits for the kids giving their dads some fun too hopefully. I decided to buy wheels at a store and haven't done so as of yet so the kits are missing wheels. other than that they are complete. I have two will need to make at least three more.
> 
> ...


These Great idea

jamie


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *world domination one tiny tank at a time*
> 
> After building these tanks, ships and planes for my father I decided they looked like something my nephews would enjoy and possibly my 11 year old although he is kinda getting old for that kinda of stuff, maybe for a shelf. Anyway I did not want to just build little tanks I wanted to make kits for the kids giving their dads some fun too hopefully. I decided to buy wheels at a store and haven't done so as of yet so the kits are missing wheels. other than that they are complete. I have two will need to make at least three more.
> 
> ...


thank you, I don't make the fine woodworking I want yet but I get a kick out of this little stuff while I am learning.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

jacob34 said:


> *world domination one tiny tank at a time*
> 
> After building these tanks, ships and planes for my father I decided they looked like something my nephews would enjoy and possibly my 11 year old although he is kinda getting old for that kinda of stuff, maybe for a shelf. Anyway I did not want to just build little tanks I wanted to make kits for the kids giving their dads some fun too hopefully. I decided to buy wheels at a store and haven't done so as of yet so the kits are missing wheels. other than that they are complete. I have two will need to make at least three more.
> 
> ...


Again….looks good to me! If you came up with the design on your own then your way ahead in the game..after a while it easy to make …lot harder to imagine!


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the fighter plane*




























this is the F4 hellcat waiting for paint and propeller. I am not sure what the next project will be in this series but probably a jeep or duce and a half. I know these are not as cool and exact at some of the stuff posted on lumberjocks but they have been a learning experience every inch of the way. Mostly on what not to do but hey it all helps.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

jacob34 said:


> *the fighter plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think toys are cool and with a little attention to detail and the right tools you could be on to some cool toys for kids to play with. I think if your going to be shaping wood you may want to get into some nice files and rasps . I can tell you i sure love my Shinto rasps I own several of them and I use them on things that are carved to a shape like your little plane. I have to admit i thought you were wrong to call an f4 anything but phantom. Then i SAW YOU WERE SPORTING A PROP JOB oops and so it is very cool if you want finer detail in this series get a nice set of riflers files and a shinto rasp you will keep improving with the right tools for the job. I hope this helps you in some way Lance


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

jacob34 said:


> *the fighter plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me..besides how do you think those other guys started? This is where you learn that woodworking is learning how to do something..usually on your own,at your own pace…making do with what you have. Then when you talk to other woodworkers you'll find your finding out how others are doing it. Then one day it happens! Someone is asking you how to do it!

Ps. I'm still waiting…lol!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

jacob34 said:


> *the fighter plane*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacob, 
Don't downplay your talent! It may not be what you see others doing, but you're making things that I know I couldn't! Well done!


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the final piece, and they came two by two*

As I rummaged threw scrap looking for a piece to complete a Christmas project I gazed upon the halfway done f4 hellcat I had started for my fathers collection of old style military toys. Now I will be honest it was the propeller that caused the gap in work on this propeller, I did not have a good and simple way of doing it. either way as I looked at the f4 and felt its pain sitting on my isle of misfit projects. I decided to finish the project and paint it. This project is the final in the series of toys I made and therefore got a stand only because it, well I just thought that it was funny. After all it is a toy and not the most well done either anyway here are some pictures of it.


















I hope you all enjoyed!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jacob34 said:


> *the final piece, and they came two by two*
> 
> As I rummaged threw scrap looking for a piece to complete a Christmas project I gazed upon the halfway done f4 hellcat I had started for my fathers collection of old style military toys. Now I will be honest it was the propeller that caused the gap in work on this propeller, I did not have a good and simple way of doing it. either way as I looked at the f4 and felt its pain sitting on my isle of misfit projects. I decided to finish the project and paint it. This project is the final in the series of toys I made and therefore got a stand only because it, well I just thought that it was funny. After all it is a toy and not the most well done either anyway here are some pictures of it.
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Two by two sorry*

The last post on dad's military I meant to put pictures of all the pieces I did for this trip down oddsville and somehow was side tracked, probably my 4 year old but hey she has more chips now and all it happy at the lunch. Anyway here is a recap of the Dad's military toys.













































yes I realize there are two tanks, two planes and three ship but they were done at two different times, see you can rationalize anything!!


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *Two by two sorry*
> 
> The last post on dad's military I meant to put pictures of all the pieces I did for this trip down oddsville and somehow was side tracked, probably my 4 year old but hey she has more chips now and all it happy at the lunch. Anyway here is a recap of the Dad's military toys.
> 
> ...












this one did not upload for some reason


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the leap to twin engine*

I haven't had much time in the shop lately with working nights and my 8 year old had basketball going on for a while. I decided though to start another plane, this time I am doing a p38.

I was watching a old popular woodworking podcast on tips around the shop and one of them was making a tapered leg with the jointer. I am going to try and use that on the wing and to taper the two tail booms.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

jacob34 said:


> *the leap to twin engine*
> 
> I haven't had much time in the shop lately with working nights and my 8 year old had basketball going on for a while. I decided though to start another plane, this time I am doing a p38.
> 
> I was watching a old popular woodworking podcast on tips around the shop and one of them was making a tapered leg with the jointer. I am going to try and use that on the wing and to taper the two tail booms.


Nice project should be a cool plane.


----------



## Windwalker21 (Mar 19, 2013)

jacob34 said:


> *the leap to twin engine*
> 
> I haven't had much time in the shop lately with working nights and my 8 year old had basketball going on for a while. I decided though to start another plane, this time I am doing a p38.
> 
> I was watching a old popular woodworking podcast on tips around the shop and one of them was making a tapered leg with the jointer. I am going to try and use that on the wing and to taper the two tail booms.


Sweet! I'd love to get ahold of any pattern you make from the project. My little P-51 planes would look better when accompanied by some P-38s…


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *the leap to twin engine*
> 
> I haven't had much time in the shop lately with working nights and my 8 year old had basketball going on for a while. I decided though to start another plane, this time I am doing a p38.
> 
> I was watching a old popular woodworking podcast on tips around the shop and one of them was making a tapered leg with the jointer. I am going to try and use that on the wing and to taper the two tail booms.


I use a book, it has a side front and top view. I just go off of that. You can see the book in the pic and this picture is actually putting the blanks on the book to see how close I am.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the spitfire *





































So my wife has made a couple comments that the girls at work saw my planes I have made in the past and they liked them. Leading to her thinking I should make some more. I honestly had stopped because as I have mentioned in previous bloggs they were for my dad who for some odd reason requested them. Anyway this got me thinking which if any of you are like me and build a project in your head several hundred times before even picking out the lumber, you know that is bad mo jo. But in this case I had been displeased with the last two planes I built and started thinking of things I did wrong (honestly mostly speeding through and not thinking about the simplistic way to do it). So after the 458 times I mentally went into the shop and started on the next plane tonight I physically and actually did it.

I have lumber rough cut for a P51 next and I think I will build a base to look like they are flying together in a barrel roll or maybe a ME 109 and make them in a dog fight. Either way I hope your all having a quality day and getting shop time.


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

jacob34 said:


> *the spitfire *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## offetoffe (Oct 24, 2013)

jacob34 said:


> *the spitfire *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this plane, excellent Christmas present for my 3 year old. Any plans available?


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*the spitfire moves along with a mustang*





































I have been working on this off and on, while finishing the spitfire I made a mustang. I am laying down the base paint before putting the details in. Darn propellers where &(*& up again. I need a jig or something of the sort.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *the spitfire moves along with a mustang*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacob,

Her is something you may enjoy watching.

American Spitfire Pilot in WWII


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Almost there spitfire and mustang*



















The spitfire and mustang are almost there. I have painted the base and planes waiting for it to dry to put the P51 and SPITFIRE on the bases. Then clear coat each. They are both out of pine as well as the base. I still need to work on my propellers something fierce, otherwise I am somewhat happy with this. Oddly enough like the first planes which were requested by my father these were requested by my Aunt or Aunt inn law as it is. I know they are hinky but they apparently like them. I think the technique is definitely *********************************** sander carving. At this point I have made so many and get a kick out of them I guess I'll make some more probably a bomber or two next.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

jacob34 said:


> *Almost there spitfire and mustang*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great.
What's harder, the wood work or the painting…......................


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

jacob34 said:


> *Almost there spitfire and mustang*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. I tell ya redryder I have made five of them now and made each one with different tools but painted each one the same way so I guess for me the woodwork has been harder. Although that has a lot to do with my level of experience as well.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*yes I am at it again*










So first off I am pretty sure that this string of blogs is why guys like me should not be allowed access to a blog in the first place but as I am and the building of my little air planes definitely constitutes both a journey as well as a challenge at least for me I am blogging. So that thinly veiled attempt as an intro gone wrong aside I am at it again. The two planes I built last the spit fire and the mustang both pleased me because I finally got the wings to turn out how I wanted but of course just failed miserably on the propellers. I have decided to not worry about the contouring of the propellers and going with a simpler design that will spin and be easier to duplicate. I am also going with a flat wing versus the ones I have tried to make before (although I personally like the one on the mustang or its profile).

As always it is out of 3/4 pine and is while measured of a book I have also interpreted through some artistic license if you will. I am also going to be paying attention to detail or fit if you will so that I can finish the B-17 versus painting if I choose to at the end. Anyone who has looked at any of my planes in the past also would notice I do not do wheels, I think this one will have landing gear.

I thought about making the B-17 out of nicer wood, I have some "rustic" oak and some cherry I thought about using but as I read a book I had on toy making they mention that if you start to make the toys out of more expensive woods it can take some of the joy out of process as well you become more particular and view them more as art then toys (thoughts?). Anyway I used it as an excuse to stick with affordable lumber (even worse it is from a lumber yard and not even a dealer).

I am looking for a book on making wooden trains and ships if anyone has an idea or knows of one. Thanks for reading and I hope you all enjoyed.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

*painted and waiting for finishing touches*










The B-17 has been painted and needs it's *********************************** details before entering into the RAF (*********************************** AirForce). I went with wheels for propellers, I personally like how it looks but hey who am I. I am going to make a stand and send it off to a happy home after the paint is finished probably with the P-51 and spitfire. I think the neck thing in line after this is a train. I have a couple books with diesel trains both locomotives and cars and I think that will be the next project.

Enjoy and happy woodworking.


----------

